# Eu Source Check



## tomford1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Anyone from Europe who tried pharmagear? I dont want problems with customs as happened in past. Need European domestic source. Interested in Saizen HGH and i see in "about us" page he have alot of it.

source: http://pharmagear.cc


----------



## Poppy1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Giant lab is an European domestic source of HGH , you do not need to worry about custom problem  





tomford1 said:


> Anyone from Europe who tried pharmagear? I dont want problems with customs as happened in past. Need European domestic source. Interested in Saizen HGH and i see in "about us" page he have alot of it.
> 
> source: http://pharmagear.cc


----------



## SilberMan (May 26, 2020)

You know, I've been ordering drugs for a long time now to help me with my weight gain in this xxxxxx nline store. I like the quality of their products. It's original. At the same time, the price is quite affordable. I've never had a problem with payment and delivery. Everything works quickly. I recommend this shop to both beginners in sports and professional athletes.​


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 27, 2020)

SilberMan said:


> You know, I've been ordering drugs for a long time now to help me with my weight gain in this xxxxxx nline store. I like the quality of their products. It's original. At the same time, the price is quite affordable. I've never had a problem with payment and delivery. Everything works quickly. I recommend this shop to both beginners in sports and professional athletes.​



if you would like to become a sponsor and post links to shops please let me know.  Until then, do not post links if you would like to continue being a member here.


----------

